# Nice pie bald



## Jody Hawk (Apr 14, 2012)

This is a nice pie bald my buddy Billy killed.


----------



## thomas gose (Apr 15, 2012)

yes it is!!!


----------



## drenalin08 (Apr 15, 2012)

Where was that deer killed?I have one on video from a few years back that could be his twin.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 15, 2012)

He told me where he killed it but I don't remember exactly. Either Walton Co. or Redlands WMA.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 15, 2012)

That's a nice one. Not sure I would have room for a full body mount, but it would be tough to pass it up. Once in a lifetime!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful trophy!


----------



## Horns (Apr 16, 2012)

Ole Billy Kirk there with a nice one. He has all kinds of stuff on the wall as well.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 17, 2012)

Horns said:


> Ole Billy Kirk there with a nice one. He has all kinds of stuff on the wall as well.



Yes he does, some nice deer and turkeys. Ole Billy is a mess!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful mount of a great buck.

Hoss


----------



## trkyhntr70 (May 5, 2012)

Thats a nice one Billy!


----------



## LittleHolder (May 10, 2012)

"Uncle" Billy!!!  Best brick mason ever and even better hunter!  Jody, you win the understatement of the year award.  Billy is 100 messes!  All jokes aside, he is amazing to walk through the woods with and listen and look at what he tells you.


----------



## BASS1FUN (May 10, 2012)

Nice deer


----------



## Bow Only (May 13, 2012)

I've got a piebald 10pt on my place that has a face like that but his body isn't as pretty.  That is beautiful.


----------



## mwilli24 (Jul 31, 2012)

beautiful rack and really cool to get that deer. Full body the only way to go...


----------



## 5 string (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah thats a nice one!


----------

